# Micro Power Pole



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Those micros are bad ass... my buddy has one on his gen2 Gladesskiff.... welded a foot off the polling platform for the mount... they are light ind seem to be built well... I'm old school and just stake out with my push pole.... I'm a less is more type.....


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

I have one and ready like it. I put the pole in and even run from spot to spot with it in the holder. No problems at all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love mine


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have two on my skiff and I always run with them in. I take them out when towing. Spot Lock is no substitute for a Power Pole.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

It's game changer....awesome products. Removal and install take less than a minute.

I have a short stake for polling flats (about 4') and a longer stake for docking and deeper water (8').


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Do they get in the way when poling? Seems like having it sticking up all the time would get in the way.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Do they get in the way when poling? Seems like having it sticking up all the time would get in the way.


Not really, especially if you make sure short spike for use when polling shallow water.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Do they get in the way when poling? Seems like having it sticking up all the time would get in the way.


You learn to work around it.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

I haven’t pulled the trigger on one yet but it’s on my very short list. For what they weigh and the benefits they offer it’s a pretty amazing piece of Kit. 

I researched them pretty heavily and I’d say you wouldn’t be disappointed (though if you are please post and save me some money). Hahaha

Good luck!!!!


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

We cut the pole down so it was flush with the platform when all the way up..... it doesn't get in the way


Anderson Guide Service said:


> Do they get in the way when poling? Seems like having it sticking up all the time would get in the way.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Do they get in the way when poling? Seems like having it sticking up all the time would get in the way.


Make sure you install it on the opposite side that you pole from. I push from my right side and rarely do I need to switch to the left. I always use an 8' pin and it doesn't get in my way.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't have a short spike yet, the long spike is definitely in the way when I'm polling so I get very little use out of the Micro. If it's deep enough to use the TM instead of the pole then I have spot lock.

I can't bring myself to 'fix' a hundred dollar spike yet, I'm sure once I have a shorter spike I'll like my Micro PP more, or at least dislike it less.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@CPurvis yea, Poling is a concern. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fritz said:


> I don't have a short spike yet, the long spike is definitely in the way when I'm polling so I get very little use out of the Micro. If it's deep enough to use the TM instead of the pole then I have spot lock.
> 
> I can't bring myself to 'fix' a hundred dollar spike yet, I'm sure once I have a shorter spike I'll like my Micro PP more, or at least dislike it less.


It’s just a 3/4” fiberglass rod, you can get them for much less than $100. I cut down my pole to 5’ and had a 8’ stake out pole with a tee handle on too and use that in the PP to stake out in deeper water.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s just a 3/4” fiberglass rod, you can get them for much less than $100. I cut down my pole to 5’ and had a 8’ stake out pole with a tee handle on too and use that in the PP to stake out in deeper water.


https://www.amazon.com/UniEco-Garde...25869768&sr=8-3&keywords=3/4+fiberglass+stake

This is a 4 pack that you could make different lengths out of for $30.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@pete_paschall cool! I get the same from a local tractor supply. I did not realize Amazon sold the same.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks to both of you! I knew of 3/4" solid glass spikes could be had, but could not find one, and I spent several minutes looking, so it's not like I didn't try... will order some of those garden stakes today.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Recently installed a Micro on port stern of the Mosquito. Opted for the lithium battery pack and the new Ultra-lite 6-foot spike. The battery pack holds a charge all day and is easy to remove to take home for recharging. The spike is strong yet hollow core and holds well in the depths I normally fish. The Ultra also comes in a 8.5 version and includes a threaded T-handle and lanyard to deploy manually. Hasn't been an issue when poling or casting. I run it down so the tip is just into the water for rapid anchoring. Quiet and effective. Glad I added one.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Love mine for fishing solo. It's also nice for fishing bigger fish in the fall because you can drop it with a remote or foot switch and help the guy on the bow. During the summer I don't mess around with it very much.

It's definitely an unnecessary creature comfort but it takes up little to no space, doesn't snag, it's easy on batteries, and it's really helpful when you need it. A 6ft stake will fit in my rod holders so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have one on my boat. It doesn't have the holding power on hard bottom that the regular power poles have but it works alright for most situations. One thing I find poorly designed is the electrical connections on the unit itself. It has metal prongs that are prone to corrosion. With that said Power Pole has stellar customer service and if yours rusts out like mine did they'll send you a whole new unit. Their customer service is absolutely legendary. Another time I drove off with the spike partially deployed and ripped the whole thing off the transom. They sent me another even though I'm a bonehead and it was totally my fault. I will do business with them forever.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@jimsmicro Thanks!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> I have one on my boat. It doesn't have the holding power on hard bottom that the regular power poles have but it works alright for most situations. One thing I find poorly designed is the electrical connections on the unit itself. It has metal prongs that are prone to corrosion. With that said Power Pole has stellar customer service and if yours rusts out like mine did they'll send you a whole new unit. Their customer service is absolutely legendary. Another time I drove off with the spike partially deployed and ripped the whole thing off the transom. They sent me another even though I'm a bonehead and it was totally my fault. I will do business with them forever.


I keep a little dielectric grease on my fittings to prevent corrosion at the connection. Seems to help.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I kept mine greased. PP told me to leave the power plugs disconnected when not in use which seems to be helping on my new unit.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

8' stake for $10.49 + $7.99 shipping. Cut to desired length and epoxy a PVC cap on the top as a stopper.

https://www.amleo.com/fiberglass-tree-stakes-25-year/p/VP-FSXX/


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have the micro on my Cayenne and its pretty legit. I really wondered how much I'd use it when I got it. Initially, I used it to hold me steady while I ate lunch, lol. Now that spring has sprung here in Indiana, I'm using it a lot more. Especially when I find a mud flat full of carp. Poling around it can be a little tricky but it is do able. My only complaint is that it comes un-seated if you are moving around too much while anchored. Mine is mounted on a plate that is welded to the left side of the poling platform. If I put too much weight to the right side of the boat, the spike lifts a little and the boat can shift position. When I'm fishing solo and standing on the deck, it's not an issue at all.

If I had it to do over, I'd still buy it. The PP Micro is an excellent addition to my rig.

Lou


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

THX1138 said:


> I have the micro on my Cayenne and its pretty legit. I really wondered how much I'd use it when I got it. Initially, I used it to hold me steady while I ate lunch, lol. Now that spring has sprung here in Indiana, I'm using it a lot more. Especially when I find a mud flat full of carp. Poling around it can be a little tricky but it is do able. My only complaint is that it comes un-seated if you are moving around too much while anchored. Mine is mounted on a plate that is welded to the left side of the poling platform. If I put too much weight to the right side of the boat, the spike lifts a little and the boat can shift position. When I'm fishing solo and standing on the deck, it's not an issue at all.
> 
> If I had it to do over, I'd still buy it. The PP Micro is an excellent addition to my rig.
> 
> Lou


They are supposed to have an auto anchor feature that resets the spike if it comes up like that. I need to read my manual again and figure it out.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Just happened to be at my local Runnings this morning and saw these. Aside from color, and the “foot” on my BOTE Sand Spear these are the exact same thing if anyone needs to play around with custom lengths.. oh and these are over $100 cheaper...

Hope it helps someone out!!!!


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Love mine


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

How well do they work around oyster bars?


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

NativeBone said:


> So, I have been debating for something if I should invest in a Micro Power Pole.
> But when I think about having to install and remove the pole each time I go out I immediately begin talking myself out of making the investment.
> 
> I mean I use my trolling motor for most outings and the spotlock works great.
> ...


I bought a used LT and the micro pole was already installed. I Had no idea how much I would appreciate it. Run with it in the holder with no problem. Trailer it in the rod rack. Works great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eightwt said:


> How well do they work around oyster bars?


You’ll have to assist the spike down if it’s a solid shell bar. It’s almost impossible to get a regular powerpole or even a manual stakeout pole to stick in shell like that. If you get on the edge where there’s some mud and scattered shell it works fine.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks Smack


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

eightwt, if you get one for your yak, I'd suggest the Ultra-Lite spikes. Less weight and less of a fulcrum effect when it's fully up. 

I use a manual Stick-it pin with my Native Watercraft on a trolley system. Works well and the spike fits down inside when not in use. But it's still not as quick as the Micro.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Update...
Had an issue with my Micro not responding/no connection on the last trip. Tried to synch the remote and unit with no joy. The spike does come standard with a looped lanyard as a back-up but didn't have to use it. 

When I got back, tried again, checked the manual and then called Power-Pole technical support. They gave me a couple trouble-shooting steps to try. Turns out there was a connection issue with the Micro and the removable battery pack. Talked to tech support again and they told me I'd have a new unit the next morning (Saturday) via Fed-Ex. It's one day instate shipping. Sure enough, the unit was delivered as promised and they provided a pre-paid return shipping label for the bad one. Checked out the new unit and the problem is solved. Electronics/electrical connections in the saltwater environment are always prone to problems. But the company stepped up and made sure to take care of the issue.

Even though this was a temporary inconvenience, I can't think of a single other company--marine-related or otherwise--that provides such outstanding customer service. It is legendary. The owner of the marina I use had a client who drug his standard PP spike 50 miles along the highway heading back to the house. Power-Pole replaced the ground-down stub, no questions asked. When I sold my previous flats boat, the pump quit working during the test ride. Power-Pole replaced the mother board for the buyer without hesitation.

Excellent products, unbelievable support. Power-Pole has earned my business for life!


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

That is really good to hear. It’s totally worth the price to have a company stand behind its product. Well done PP.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any of PowerPole’s products are backed with outstanding customer service no questions asked. Other businesses could learn from them!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Zika said:


> eightwt, if you get one for your yak, I'd suggest the Ultra-Lite spikes[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks. Hoping to put one on a Whaler 13 some day. Any suggestion as to a decent place to take a Merc to get started. Few hours, but has sat a good while. No spark.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The Power Pole folks (JL Marine) are about 20-25 minutes from my house. 
Last year I tore the unit and pole from the back of my boat. It sunk in 21' of water. (Had it all the way down while fishing a wreck and took off like that)
Travis just gave me a new unit. Said the bracket shouldn't have broken. 
Two months ago the unit broke again while sliding through some mangroves on the trolling motor. 
Unit replaced again, no questions asked. Again, was told the bracket shouldn't have failed. 
The part that broke both times was the 4 bolt bracket attached to the motor. 

I'll continue to use their products and sing praises for their outstanding customer service.


----------

